# Be Quiet Straight Power E8 550 zirpt/surrt die ganze Zeit!



## patrick1 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Seit ca. 2 Tagen surrt/ziprt mein Netzteil während des ganzen Betriebs ziemlich laut, also man kann es klar wahnehmen. Es ist definitiv das Netzteil und zudem hört es sich ein wenig "ungesund" an. Das Netzteil hat erst ziemlich genau ein Jahr. Nun meine Frage: Was soll ich tun? Kann ich es einschicken? Bekomme ich ein Ersatznetzteil? Wenn nicht, wie lange müsste ich warten? Gekauft habe ich es bei K&M.

EDIT:
Mein Sys:

i5 2500k@Stock
Asrock P67 Pro3
8 GB DDR3
Sapphire HD 6850
Samsung 830 + 2TB HDD
2 Gehäuselüfter + Intel Boxed


Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## be quiet! Support (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Patrick1,

sofern dein Netzteil noch innerhalb der freiwilligen Hersteller Garantie liegt kannst du uns dein Netzteil selbstverständlich zur Durchsicht, mit Rechnungskopie, kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung und deiner Lieferanschrift, frei frankiert einsenden (unfreie Sendungen können leider nicht entgegengenommen werden)

Das Netzteil wird nach dem Eintreffen auf Fehler geprüft und ggf. instand gesetzt und retourniert.

Die Durchlaufzeit bei uns im Hause liegt derzeit bei ca. 5 Arbeitstagen. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## patrick1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage dazu: Bekomme ich das Porto rückerstattet?


----------



## be quiet! Support (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Patrick1,

da es sich hier um eine Garantieleistung handelt wird das Porto leider nicht übernommen. Das Porto von uns zu dir zurück tragen jedoch wir.

Eine kostenlose Abwicklung geht nur über die Gewährleistung, welche zwischen dir und deinem Vertragspartner besteht. In diesem Fall müsstet du dich in dieser Angelegenheit an den Verkäufer des Netzteils wenden und mit ihm die Vorgehensweise der Gewährleistungsabwicklung besprechen. 

Gruß

Marco


----------

